# Stolen horses finally return



## mighty (2 April 2011)

tHE VERDICT FELL YESTERDAY. OUR STOLEN HORSES ARE TO BE RETURNED TO BELGIUM AFTER TWO YEARS AND 4 MONTH'S  MRS WHETTER  IS CONVICTED TO PAY ALL COSTS OF THE TRIAL BEING 149.000 POUND TO  THE RIGHTFULL OWNER. STILL MORE TO COME


----------



## Cuffey (2 April 2011)

Thank you for the news we have waited so long for and I wish the horses a safe journey and secure future


----------



## Clippy (2 April 2011)

Cuffey said:



			Thank you for the news we have waited so long for and I wish the horses a safe journey and secure future
		
Click to expand...

Echo that ^ you must be feeling so much better now it's all been settled


----------



## millhouse (2 April 2011)

Good news - well done.


----------



## equestrianabbie (2 April 2011)

Brilliant news


----------



## FairyLights (2 April 2011)

Fantastic


----------



## mighty (3 April 2011)

thank you all, now we have to see what kind of a state there in


----------



## Cuffey (3 April 2011)

mighty said:



			thank you all, now we have to see what kind of a state there in
		
Click to expand...

I hope you will post pictures including feet, which show if they have received good care or very basic care only whilst being held on Police Order


----------



## Clippy (3 April 2011)

I suspect the horses are in good order as those who were holding them would know they'd inevitably be in the spotlight. I hope so anyway. I can't wait to read all about it


----------



## MerrySherryRider (3 April 2011)

Brilliant news. Expect you're on tenderhooks waiting for their safe return. Really hoping they return healthy and in good condition. What a long haul this has been for you, you must be exhausted.


----------



## dozzie (3 April 2011)

Best of luck with this. I am pleased it has  been resolved but you still need to get them back and you still need to get the money. Hope all goes to plan for you though.


----------



## mighty (3 April 2011)

well cuffy we already had a written report from a vet stating that the fillies feet were in very bad condition, he gave a rating from 1 to ten, and the filly only got 4 which means very poor condition, said she looked like she needed a good worming dose and her feet were appaling so i wonder what it looks like now well see


----------



## mighty (3 April 2011)

dozzie said:



			Best of luck with this. I am pleased it has  been resolved but you still need to get them back and you still need to get the money. Hope all goes to plan for you though. 

Click to expand...

so, do i, first thing is to get them back and try to recover what's left that's the most important


----------



## joeanne (3 April 2011)

Fantastic news, but a tragic shame that you had to go through all this to get them back after you found them.
Very very pleased for you though!


----------



## madalicedj (3 April 2011)

Sounds like a horrific long ordeal but alls well that ends well. Best wishes to the horses upon their return. Good luck


----------



## BBH (4 April 2011)

Congratulations on the right verdict.

My guess is Mrs W will just render herself bankrupt. Horse people have a way of getting out of their responsibilities and the public purse will have to pick up legal fees.


----------



## mighty (6 April 2011)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees we have our horses back !!!!! at last, unfornately teh filly is in foal,at doesnt look great  the gray has a leg injury and looks bad, and the stallion is noty too bad but his feet are completely in a vert bad  bad state


----------



## Cuffey (6 April 2011)

mighty said:



			yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees we have our horses back !!!!! at last, unfornately teh filly is in foal,at doesnt look great  the gray has a leg injury and looks bad, and the stallion is noty too bad but his feet are completely in a vert bad  bad state
		
Click to expand...

Pictures please when you have time
Good luck getting them back in condition again


----------



## mighty (10 April 2011)

i have pictures but how to get
 them on here no idea ?


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (11 April 2011)

I know nothing about this case but well done!!!

Where can I get some info about it?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 April 2011)

mighty said:



			i have pictures but how to get
 them on here no idea ?
		
Click to expand...

The easiest way to put photos on your post is to load them onto photobucket. You can then copy&paste the IMG code into the forum reply box. Once you have pressed the *'submit reply' *button, the photo should be on the post. 

Or you could go into your H&H profile by clicking on your name on the top right where it says *'Welcome Mighty'*. on the right hand side of your profile is an *Albums* section. You can upload photos from your computer into an album. Look for an option called *Add Album *, you may need to click *Show all albums* first, however if you don't have any yet, it may be called something else. People can then look at them when they view your profile.

I hope that helps.


----------



## mighty (2 May 2011)

well the filly had a foal, the grey is broken down, no good for the sport anymore, te stallion  had very very bad feet  they all looked like they had never been trimmed.
But they are back home
On the road to recovery, as soon as i can get the pictures on youll see the state of them
It's a disgrace though to have your horse seized, and get them back in such a state


----------



## MerrySherryRider (2 May 2011)

So sorry about the grey and the stallion. Hope the youngster is well and her foal is healthy. Do you know who the sire is?


----------



## mighty (2 July 2011)

no, but we have an idea, we will do a dn a test later on


----------



## Cuffey (2 July 2011)

Why did UK justice take so long to come to this conclusion during which time the horses' health has suffered?

http://www.uttoxeteradvertiser.co.u...s-to-be-returned-to-their-owners-21062011.htm


----------



## brighteyes (3 July 2011)

The law is an ass?


----------



## Alec Swan (3 July 2011)

brighteyes said:



			The law is an ass?
		
Click to expand...

All so often. 

Alec.


----------



## Cuffey (3 July 2011)

brighteyes said:



			The law is an ass?
		
Click to expand...

Yes and the owner is broke--- UK lawyers have taken her to the cleaners

I am SO ANGRY, these people have been badly let down.


----------



## Clippy (4 July 2011)

Cuffey said:



			Yes and the owner is broke--- UK lawyers have taken her to the cleaners

I am SO ANGRY, these people have been badly let down.
		
Click to expand...

It's disgusting. You shouldn't have to fight for 3 years to have your rightful property returned and in a sorry state. I doubt she'll even be compensated, not that you could put a figure on the stress and worry, let alone the missed opportunities for the horses.

Kudos to Mrs Triplot and her camp for being persistant and bringing this action, despite the cost to her


----------



## mighty (14 July 2011)

oh yes  and the famous mrs... was ordered to pay on the 28th of april still no money.....
 whatever next !!!!!!


----------



## mighty (14 July 2011)

Clippy said:



			It's disgusting. You shouldn't have to fight for 3 years to have your rightful property returned and in a sorry state. I doubt she'll even be compensated, not that you could put a figure on the stress and worry, let alone the missed opportunities for the horses.

Kudos to Mrs Triplot and her camp for being persistant and bringing this action, despite the cost to her
		
Click to expand...

yes clippy you are so right it is unbelievable this took three years  we had the birtcerticitaes of the horses thet were german and branded what else do you want nif you cannot proove your ownership with that with what you can like the passportagencys say a pass port is not a proof of ownership what the hell is then ???? and the chips and dna we done al the testst and still it took  so long and  so much money  gone down the drain, over 160.000 pounds can you imagen and are we going to get our money ??  nobody can give back the time ost with the horses it is really a scandal !!!


----------



## Yorketown (15 July 2011)

Do we know if the person who transported them from Belgium to the UK had acquired false passports in preparation for the horses removal or just took the risk that no officials would check for passports during the journey?  Either way it shows how useless horse passports can be!


----------



## VLHIEASTON (15 July 2011)

I know of this woman, known of her for 20 yrs or so, I dread to think what state these horses will be in in her care, I'm pretty sure she doesn't have that money either, when I knew her she lived in scruffy caravans on some untidy land in Draycott In The Clay.

She is well known to be of certain character! I was not surprised to hear of this case.

Good Luck, you'e still going to need it I'm afraid. :-/


----------



## alfiesmum (16 July 2011)

omg! thats a shocking story! hope they can recover at home peacefully now, so sad the dodgy people in this world


----------



## mighty (5 October 2011)

Yorketown said:



			Do we know if the person who transported them from Belgium to the UK had acquired false passports in preparation for the horses removal or just took the risk that no officials would check for passports during the journey?  Either way it shows how useless horse passports can be!
		
Click to expand...

They probably had pasports from other horses , and because they were not checked they came into engeland no problem i suppose


----------



## mighty (5 October 2011)

VLHIEASTON said:



			I know of this woman, known of her for 20 yrs or so, I dread to think what state these horses will be in in her care, I'm pretty sure she doesn't have that money either, when I knew her she lived in scruffy caravans on some untidy land in Draycott In The Clay.

She is well known to be of certain character! I was not surprised to hear of this case.

Good Luck, you'e still going to need it I'm afraid. :-/
		
Click to expand...

Yes you  are right


----------

